# Scheibenbarsche @ buffo buffo



## AxelU (24. Juni 2010)

Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> Da ich in der Vergangenheit eher zuviel Fischnachwuchs hatte, kamen heuer die 10 Scheibenbarsche dazu.


Hallo Buffo Buffo,

das hattest Du bei den __ Moderlieschen geschrieben. Daraus mache ich mal eben ein neues Thema, weil es micht separat interessiert.

Scheibenbarsche sind extrem empfindlich gegen Temperaturschwankungen und Änderungen in der Wasserchemie. 

Ich hatte bisher immer Pech mit Scheibenbarschen. Älter als 4-6 Monate wurde keiner bei mir. Ich habe das auf die doch erheblichen Temperaturschwankungen in meinem kleinen Teich und die Änderungen der Wasserchemie bei starken Regenfällen geschoben. Dein Teich ist ein bisschen größer, als meiner und schwankt daher nicht so sehr. Aber so richtig groß ist er auch nicht.

Mich würde daher interessieren, ob die Scheibenbarsche sich bei Dir halten.

Axel


----------



## Buffo Buffo (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche @ buffo buffo*

Hallo Axel, 
da muss ich weiter ausholen: Mein Teich existiert seit 12 Jahren, mit mehr oder weniger Fischbesatz, mal mit Sonnenbarschen und Dickkopf-Kärpflingen, mal ohne. Bis heuer ohne Technik.
Ich bin kein Crack in Sachen Fischhaltung.
In den letzten 2 Jahren habe ich mich um Garten und Teich nur schlecht gekümmert, da kann ich gar nicht sagen, was da so genau los war.
Vor Jahren (10?) habe ich gemeinsam mit 6 Sonnenbarschen 2(!) Scheibenbarsche eingesetzt.
Die __ Sonnenbarsche musste ich nach etwa 3 Jahren rausnehmen, weil sie sich schlimmer wie  Karnickel vermehrt haben. Da habe ich das Wasser komplett abgelassen, damit ich alle Sonnenbarsche erwische. Dabei habe ich 3 Scheibenbarsche gefunden. Also hatte ich wohl zufällig ein Pärchen erwischt, das auch einen Nachkommen hatte oder es waren 3 Jungtiere und die Elterntiere tot? (Tot im Wasser treibende Scheibenbarsche fand ich keine) 
Im Winter 08/09  war nach dem Auftauen der letzte verbliebene Sonnenbarsch tot und auch einen toten __ Scheibenbarsch musste ich bergen. Somit haben sich die Scheibenbarsche zumindest einige Jahre lang gehalten.
Ich habe im August 09 wieder das Wasser abgepumpt, diesmal aber nicht komplett, da das Restwasser so schlammig war, das ich einfach nicht alle Fische mit dem Netz herausbekommen habe. Mein Grund ist uneben, mit größeren Wacken. Die restlichen Fische einfach trockenlegen, das wollte ich nicht. Ob sich zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch einer oder mehrere Scheibenbarsch im Schlammwasser versteckt haben, ich weiß es nicht!! 
Nach dem Neubefüllen war mein Teich innerhalb weniger Tage wieder durch die Schwebealgen trüb, da konnte ich nicht tiefer wie 30 cm sehen und ich hatte keine Ahnung, was die Fische überhaupt treiben.
Erst seit 3 Wochen ist mein Teich nun klar.Dennoch, wenn ich die __ Barsche sehen will, muss ich mich heftig auf die Lauer legen. Sie sind bevorzugt im Unterwasserpflanzendschungel und wäre da nicht die helle Zeichnung der Brustflossen, ich fände sie nicht. Im Augenblick habe ich 2 Revierstandorte ausmachen können mit 2 Bewachern. (Wenn ich das Verhalten (mit dem Schwanz fächeln, Revier verteidigen) richtig interpretiere, planen sie Nachwuchs) Die restlichen 8 ¿ (Ironie) sind gut versteckt!
Ich habe auch gelesen, das die Tiere empfindlich auf schlechte Wasserqualität und schwankende Wasserwerte reagieren...
Ich habe die 10 Barsche am 2.6. eingesetzt, da hatte mein Wasser 20°C. Die letzten 14 tage hat es hier geschüttet ohne Unterlass, die Wassertemperatur fiel bis auf 13°C und mein Teich lief in die Kanalisation über. Nun steigt die Wassertemp. zügig.
Bisher packen die Tiere das!
Mit in diesem Zusammenhang sicherlich interessanten Wassermesswerten kann ich dir leider nicht so toll dienen, auf die Idee kam ich erst Ende Mai und das mit Stäbchen. Seither messe ich trotz Regen 0 NO3; 0 NO2; GH >14<16; KH 10; pH zwischen 7,2 und 7,6 und PO4 ist 0(Tröpfen).
Wenn es dich interessiert, kann ich dich bezüglich meiner Barsche, gern auf dem Laufenden halten.
Hier im Forum hält zumindest noch ein Mitglied Scheibenbarsche, vielleicht klinkt er sich ein...


----------



## goldfisch (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche @ buffo buffo*

Hallo,
entgegen der Literatur sind meine Scheibenbarsche extrem robust.
Bisher hatte ich einen Verlust als Jungfisch in einer zu heiss gewordenen Regentonne.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Buffo Buffo (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche @ buffo buffo*

Hallo Jürgen,
prima das du dich meldest! 
Als ich deinen Bericht  www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?t=26917
gelesen habe, dachte ich mir das auch!!!
Möglicherweise liegt das an der Herkunft der Tiere, wenn Axel  kein Glück mit ihnen hat!
Meine neuen __ Barsche leben  erst seit knapp 4 Wochen in meinem Teich, ob sie bei mir älter werden als  Axels, muss sich noch zeigen.
Das ich 2 mit Revier entdeckt habe, werte ich mal als ganz gutes Zeichen.
Vermehren sich deine Barsche(stark)?
Meine haben es damals nicht getan, aber da waren ja auch die L. gibbosus mit im Teich.


----------



## AxelU (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche @ buffo buffo*

Hallo,

meine Quelle für die Scheibenbarsche war immer die Aquariumabteilung eines hiesigen Baumarktes. Die hat aber auch bei Aquarianern keinen guten Ruf, weil von dort erworbenen Fische eine extrem hohe Ausfallrate auch in guten Aquarien haben sollen. 

Aber woanders hatte ich keine Scheibenbarsche gefunden.

In der Fischliteratur wird dem __ Scheibenbarsch immer eine hohe Empfindlichkeite gegen Wasseränderungen nachgesagt. Daher hatte ich diese Empfindlichkeit als Grund für das Ableben vermutet und nicht die evtl. schlechte Fischqualität. Vielleicht war es beides.

Einen weiteren Versuch werde ich nicht mehr machen, da inzwischen genug andere Arten in meinem Warmwasserteich schwimmen.

Axel


----------



## Buffo Buffo (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche @ buffo buffo*

Hallo Axel,
in meiner Gegend konnte ich auch keine Scheibenbarsche oder Dickkopf-Kärpflinge auftreiben, 
die konnte ich mir wegen der großen Entfernung nur zusenden lassen.
Bei den Barschen kam dann die Fracht mit ca 20€ dazu, die Kärpflinge waren wegen des Bestellwertes frachtfrei.
Auch an meine Spitzschlammschnecken bin ich nur übers Internet und "zusenden mit Fracht" gekommen.
Ich hatte schon Bedenken, in welchem Zustand die Tiere bei mir ankommen, aber die waren Grundlos!   
Ins Geld geht das schon, aber wenn sich die Tiere halten und soweit vermehren, das sich ein vernünftiger Bestand etabliert, ist es eine einmalige Ausgabe.

[OT]Manch Erfolg oder Mißerfolg ist nicht wirklich zu verstehen: __ Wasserlinsen sollen den Algen die Nährstoffe streitig machen. Ich hatte ordentlich Schwebealgen. Die eingesetzten Wasserlinsen sind bis auf die dreifurchige Wasserlinse überhaupt nicht gewachsen, da finde ich dann bei www.hydro-kosmos.de/wpflanz/h2o5.htm


> ... bevorzugt nährstoffarme, leicht saure stehende Gewässer und liebt schattige Stellen.


Die Schwebealgen sind weg, nun wachsen Fadenalgen in den dreifurchigen Linsen!!!![/OT]


----------



## goldfisch (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche @ buffo buffo*

Hallo Andrea, Hallo Axel, 
Sonnenfische leben meist in Gewässern mit harten Wasser. Die kleineren Arten sind als Tümpelfische allerdings auch in der Natur starken Schwankungen der Umgebungsbedingungen ausgesetzt.
Ich habe noch nie einen __ Barsch im Nest gesehen, da ich aber verschiedene Grössen sehe, wird es wohl Nachwuchs geben. 
Meine __ Barsche hat der Zooladen auf Wunsch bei einem tschechischen Grosshändler  bestellt.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Buffo Buffo (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche @ buffo buffo*

update:
Die Scheibenbarsche sind nun seit 38 Tagen im Teich, bisher konnte ich keinen toten ausmachen. 
3 davon finde ich immer an der gleichen Stelle, da haben sie wohl ihr Revier, ansonsten halten sie sich gut im Pflanzenurwald versteckt.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche @ buffo buffo*

Hallo,
wie ich ja schon geschrieben habe, ich sehe meine __ Barsche selten, die sind durch ihre Färbung und die Streifen bestens in den Pflanzen getarnt.
Heute habe ich den ersten Barschnachwuchs entdeckt 

einen Einzigen, 2 cm lang. Er sieht schon genauso wie seine Eltern aus: gestreifter Kittel und die hellen Abzeichen an der Brustflosse 
Somit waren die drei standorttreuen Enneacanthus chaetodon wohl bruteinhütende Väter 
Ich vermute mal, das noch mehr der kleinen Kerlchen durch den Teich schweben.
Hoffentlich vermehren sich die Scheibenbarsche nicht wie die Lepomis gibbosus, sonst bekomme ich in naher Zukunft ein Problem!

@Jürgen
meine haben eigentlich genauso genestet wie ich das von den L. gibbosus kenne: freie Stelle in geringer Tiefe im Kies geschaffen und bewacht....

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die nicht so unbedingt damit gerechnet hat, das die Kerlchen sich schon gleich in diesem Jahr vermehren


----------



## goldfisch (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche @ buffo buffo*

Hallo Andrea,
Gratulation, wenn es wirklich einen Massenvermehrung gibt, wirst Du sie bestimmt auch reichlich los. Meine haben bisher die Katastrophe überlebt. Allerdings habe ich einen Augenfleckdiamandbarsch verloren.
Mfg Juergen


----------



## Buffo Buffo (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche @ buffo buffo*

Hallo Jürgen


> wenn es wirklich einen Massenvermehrung gibt, wirst Du sie bestimmt auch reichlich los.


....wenn es eine Massenvermehrung wird, mal abwarten...
....aber wenn tatsächlich, die sind pfleilschnell! Ob ich die überhaupt fangen kann? Wenn, dann nur im Frühjahr, wenn die Pflanzen nicht so dicht sind....und wer wollte sie haben?
Aber im Moment ist das über ungelegte Eier spekulieren...
Bei dir gab es keine "Massenvermehrung" der E. chaetodon?


> Meine haben bisher die Katastrophe überlebt


Welche Katastrophe denn, um Himmels Willen?


> Allerdings habe ich einen Augenfleckdiamandbarsch verloren.


Schöne Fische! 
Die kann ich nicht halten, da ich den Teich im Winter nicht heize, aber mit 8 cm Größe wären sie sehr passend für meine Fischgesellschaft, wobei ich nicht weiß, wieviel "Räuber" der Bestand meiner "Friedfische" aushält. Das sah heuer mit deren Nachwuchs schon ganz schlecht aus und das laste ich nicht den neu eingesetzten 10 Barschlein an.
Hat ihn deine Katastrophe dahin gerafft?

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche @ buffo buffo*

Hallo Andrea,
ich lese Eure Beiträge mit großem Interesse... .
Nachdem mein Teich dieses Jahr bepflanzt wurde, stand die Frage nach höheren Tieren...
Zu Anfang haben wir uns über __ Wasserläufer, __ Rückenschwimmer, __ Gelbrandkäfer sowie deren Larven gefreut, auch über __ Frösche und __ Molche, sowie deren Quappen (letztere beide sind eine Weile im Teich nicht mehr zu sehen, aus verständlichen Gründen.. ).
Die Frage Fische blieb, und so haben wir uns selbst 12 Rotfedern und 4 __ Sonnenbarsche (ganz klar Lepomis gibbosus) gekauft.
Du kannst Dir vorstellen, dass ich von den Fischen begeistert bin, Deine Beiträge aber mit größtem Interese lese, gerade, wo die Sonnenbarsche (3 Männer, 1 Weib) Revier- und Balzverhalten zeigen, und von Massenvermehrung berichtet wird.
Es wäre echt schade, in der Zukunft ständig Fische abgeben (vor allen Dingen fangen) zu müssen... :evil.
Aus diesem Grund werde ich Euren Beitrag weiterverfolgen, und mal schauen, was sich über die Winter so tut...


----------



## goldfisch (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche @ buffo buffo*

Hallo Andrea,

Meine Scheibenbarsche sehe ich selten. Wenn, dann sehe ich unterschiedliche Grössen. Massen habe ich nicht festgestellt.

Mit der Katastrophe meine ich mein Cyanoproblem im Juli während meines Urlaubs.
An was der Augenfleckdiamantbarsch gestorben ist, kann ich nicht feststellen. Im August habe ich nur noch diesen , einen Stichling und einen __ Bitterling tot aufgefunden. Zumindest der Stichling ist aufgrund seiner Grösse an Altersschwäche gestorben. Der Bitterling und der Sonnenfisch waren auch ausgewachsen und seit über drei Jahren im Teich. Heizung brauchen sie eigentlich nicht. Räuber ist auch sehr relativ. 

@Rkurzhalz Die kleinen Arten kannst Du vom Kaliber nicht mit dem Wald-und Wiesensonnenbarsch vergleichen Ich habe noch keinen von 10 cm gesehen.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche @ buffo buffo*

Hallo Rolf
ob sich Lepomis gibbosus immer so heftig vermehren, wie es bei mit der Fall war 
auf jeden Fall sind es, wenn sie mit den Brustflossen fächeln, sehr elegante Fische
die Männchen glänzen in der Sonne wunderschön metallisch...
auch das Brutverhalten ließ sich sehr schön beobachten...
mir haben sie schon gefallen, aber es wurden einfach zu viele, die waren zum Schluss so hungrig ¿ (Ironie), das sie, wenn sie mich auf der Terrasse zum Steg laufen gehört haben, alle sofort da waren um nach Futtersticks zu betteln! War ein völlig irrer Anblick, 30 - 50 große __ Barsche alle mit Kopfrichtung Steg im Wasser stehen zu sehen..., die kleinen haben gewartet, bis Platz war und sie zum Zuge kamen und erst danach haben sie Lieschen & __ Bitterling getraut..., die Goldelritzen waren da schon ausgerottet 

als ich damals den gesamten Teich leergepumpt habe, um die L. gibbosus aus zu sortieren, habe ich ein kleines Männchen übersehen, der ging als Bitterling durch die Kontrolle 
der hat noch einige Jahre im Teich seine Runden gezogen und war bei seinem Tod ein ganz schöner Brocken, 
da gehört ja nicht nur die Länge dazu, sondern auch der Bauch und der hohe Rücken...
am meisten hat mich die "riesige" Maulöffnung fasziniert, da passte locker mein Daumen rein

Hallo Jürgen,


> Meine Scheibenbarsche sehe ich selten. Wenn, dann sehe ich unterschiedliche Grössen. Massen habe ich nicht festgestellt.


Super, wenn sie bei dir nicht "karnickeln" dann werden meine das wohl auch nicht tun.

Meine theroretischen Infos über die amerikanischen Barsche stammen aus dem Gartenteich Atlas von Hans Baensch; Kurt Pfaffrath und Lothar Seegers. Darin wird E. chaetodon mit einer Wassertemp. von 4-22°C und E. gloriosus mit 10-22°C angegeben.
Verstehe ich dich richtig, das E. gloriosus einen schwäbischen Winter im Teich packt?



> Räuber ist auch sehr relativ.


Nach dem heuer die frühen Bruten meiner Lieschen, Bitterlinge & Pimephales tatsächlich so ziemlich komplett gefressen wurden, mache ich mir gerade schon Gedanken über "Räuber".
Alle drei betreiben Brutpflege, und das auch erfolgreich, aber beim Verschwinden der winzigen Fischchen konnte ich zu sehen. Da habe ich nun räuberische Insekten und adulte __ Molche im Verdacht.
Erst jetzt, nach dem die __ Großlibellen so ziemlich alle geschlüpft sind, kann ich kleine Fischchen (+-1 cm) ausmachen.

Meine ursprünglicher Besatz von 10 E. chaetodon kann nicht viel anstellen, ich vermute, jeder Jungfisch, der 2 - 2,5 cm erreicht, ist als Beute zu groß. 
Als karnivore wollen sie bisher auch vom Fischfutter nichts wissen, drum befürchte  ich, viele Barsche sind der noch winzigen Fischbrut Tod.

Lieb Grüße
Andrea
die ganz froh ist, das sie Jürgen mit Fragen über kleine Barscharten löchern kann


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche @ buffo buffo*

Hallo Andrea und Jürgen,
habt vielen Dank für Eure lieben Antworten!  Jetzt kann ich mich also richtig in aller Ruhe über meine __ Barsche freuen. Die Rotfedern finde ich auch richtig klasse. Jeder kennt die, selbst in den schlimmsten Teichen gibt es welche, aber selbige im klaren Wasser haben bislang schon weniger beobachtet. Ich finde das schön. Klares Wasser ist sicher nicht natürlich, aber macht Freude bei beiden Fischarten. 
Ich kann nur bestätigen, dass die Männchen wunderschön aussehen. Eins (oder zwei?) von denen hat es auch schon geschafft, über 3 m durch die Bodenabsaugung in meine "Badewanne" alias Filtergraben zu schwimmen, und auch wieder zurück. Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass jedesmal die Population an Rückenschwimmern und Wasserläufern ein wenig gelitten hat, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob die nun vertrieben wurden, oder auch wirklich gefressen (es sind ja nun mal __ Wanzen). Wenn ich eine der Blattwanzen aus dem Garten in den Teich werfe, vergreift sich keiner der Fische mehr daran...


----------



## Buffo Buffo (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche @ buffo buffo*

Hallo,
heute habe ich meinen Unterwassrwald gekürzt und hab das Zeug für eine längere Pause an der Wasseroberfläche treiben lasse.
Beim Rausfischen hatte ich 2 kleine (3 - 4 cm) Scheibenbarschlein im Netz.
Ich kann nicht sagen, ob noch alle 10 Alttiere von letztem Jahr  leben und wieviel Nachwuchs sich in den Pflanzen versteckt, die Fische sind fantastisch getarnt. Sie stehen eher ruhig im Wasser und sind mit ihren Steifen beinahe unsichtbar.
 auf jeden Fall haben sie sich fortgepflanzt und den Winter überlebt. 

liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------

